

Show HN: Tamber – The best local concerts, carefully matched to you (for iOS) - alexirobbins
http://www.tamber.com

======
forgodandgold
Really like the interface and functionality! Great job. Think you'll
eventually branch out to other kinds of ticketed events (theatrical
productions, what have you) using the same basic format and algorithms?

~~~
alexirobbins
Thanks! and welcome to hn - We're very focused on live music, but that would
definitely be a cool service!

------
bobf
Congratulations on launching. Suggestions seem like a good place to start. For
revenue, you could partner with venues to offer discounted ticket
purchases/admission, promotions, merchandise sales, etc.

~~~
alexirobbins
Thanks! Definitely something we're interested in, there's a great startup here
in SF called WillCall that is working with venues to sell last minute tickets
too. They rock!

------
ZitchDog
Reminds me quite a bit of Timbre - with a curiously similar name as well.

[http://www.timbreapp.com/](http://www.timbreapp.com/)

~~~
alexirobbins
We founded first, and they're a concert listing app, not suggestions. They're
really cool guys though and they gave us some really helpful design advice :)

~~~
ZitchDog
Cool. It's a much easier problem to bite off, I suppose. Timbre works great
for me, since my city is small enough that I can easily skim a few weeks of
shows in a few minutes.

~~~
alexirobbins
Can I ask where you live? We're really interested in tuning the suggestions to
population/venue density :)

------
ceph_
The only way to add bands you care about is individually by hand, or importing
facebook likes?!

I thought this was going to be an useful, like songkick. I guess not.

~~~
alexirobbins
No there's a quick 2-step signup system that makes picking artists really
fast. We did a lot of polling and most of the people who go to shows weren't
using iTunes on their phone :/ and they liked picking genres and artists. Good
to get another data point though!

------
gylee
The app looks great and has a very slick interface. Are there any plans to add
stuff like sorting shows by price?

~~~
alexirobbins
Definitely! We're working on improving our ticket price info right now so we
can know when shows are sold out etc.

